# Bridge Question....



## tward_biteme1 (Jan 16, 2004)

Ok, maybe a stupid question, but...

I have 1 ZyXEL P-330W set to bridge mode with one DTivo Connected to it via a FA120. 

What does the IP address of the Bridge have to be? 

Can I leave it at the default ?

My DTivo is 192.168.0.200....

I can't telnet to it right now, but my Bridge is set to 192.168.1.1....


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

tward_biteme1 said:


> Ok, maybe a stupid question, but...
> 
> I have 1 ZyXEL P-330W set to bridge mode with one DTivo Connected to it via a FA120.
> 
> ...


You can leave the bridge IP as is, as long as it is not the same as the router it's connected to. You'll also have to change the 3rd octet of your tivo's IP to 1, so it's in the same subnet as the bridge. This assumes your main router is also in this subnet.


----------



## tward_biteme1 (Jan 16, 2004)

rbautch said:


> You can leave the bridge IP as is, as long as it is not the same as the router it's connected to. You'll also have to change the 3rd octet of your tivo's IP to 1, so it's in the same subnet as the bridge. This assumes your main router is also in this subnet.


No my main router is 192.168.0.1

So I should change the 3rd octet of the bridge to match everything else?


----------



## tward_biteme1 (Jan 16, 2004)

Also, would the SSID have to change to match the main router as well?


----------



## Yog-Sothoth (Jun 14, 2005)

You have to have the SSID of your router in there, else the ZyXel won't bridge to anything.

You should be able to have the bridge set to a totally different subnet from your main router, but if you want to actually access the bridge itself (its setup utility), it's easiest to keep it in the same subnet as your router.


----------



## tward_biteme1 (Jan 16, 2004)

Probably have to be the same channel as well?

Sorry, new to this bridge stuff..


----------



## tward_biteme1 (Jan 16, 2004)

As soon as I changed the SSID I could not access the Bridge Setup Program.... 

Seems like if I change the IP Address or SSID I can get to it any longer.


----------



## tward_biteme1 (Jan 16, 2004)

Not quite sure what I am doing wrong....

D-Link DI624 is set to 192.168.0.1 channel 6.

Trying to get the ZyXEL P330W setup as a bridge....

Didn't seem like it should be difficult... 

The ZyXEL is set to 192.168.1.1 channel 11, both set to the same SSID, but now I can't access the ZyXEL... (since I changed teh SSID to matchthe D-Link...)


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

tward_biteme1 said:


> Not quite sure what I am doing wrong....
> 
> D-Link DI624 is set to 192.168.0.1 channel 6.
> 
> ...


IF your main router (D-link) is set to 192.168.0.1 then the bridge (ZvXEL) needs to be set to something in the 192.168.0.xxx range. where xxx is a number between 2 and 254 that is not used by anything else. I use .1 for my router and .254 and .253 for my 2 wirelesss bridges. I try to be organized and use .2 - .99 for anything getting DHCP 100 - 199 for static IP's and 200 - 254 for special items like bridges and print servers.

Also the SSID, Channel and any WEP/WPA must also match exactly the main routers for ANY wireless device.


----------



## tward_biteme1 (Jan 16, 2004)

Ok, that is what I have, but I can't ping the Bridge or anything connected to it.... 

Must be another setting somewhere that I am not setting correctly.


----------



## ForrestB (Apr 8, 2004)

It's not obvious on how to setup the Zyxel P330W in bridge mode. If I remember correctly, the trick was to assign the same network name to the Zyxel as my other 802.11g router - and leave the WEP/WPA stuff disabled until I got everything working.

I'd also recommend connecting the Zyxel to a computer and confirming everything is working. Once the Zyxel is working on the PC, you just need to turn off the Zyxel and reconnect it to the Tivo and power it up - it should now work with the Tivo.

See here for more info Zyxel config


----------



## tward_biteme1 (Jan 16, 2004)

Thanks, I will try it when I get home, I think what I was missing was switching it from "AP" to "Client" mode... 

I kept looking at that setting, but the explanation of what it was in the manual made no sense to me! Should have just changed it and tried it!

Hopefully tonight I'll get it working.


----------



## Yog-Sothoth (Jun 14, 2005)

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=3988749&&#post3988749


----------



## tward_biteme1 (Jan 16, 2004)

Thanks all for you links and advice... It was just the setting "Mode" under "Wireless Basic Settings" needed to be changed from "AP" to "Client" then it worked like a champ.


----------

